# Troup County Trophy Club - Need 1 Serious Hunter as of 6-09-2016- 32,000 Lbs Feed



## All Pro Hunting Club (Jan 20, 2016)

We still have 1 opening , that's it as of July 8th 2016 . Put out another 6000 lbs of feed on June 28th , that's 32,000 lbs (16 Tons) of feed since Jan 15th. - We feed Buck Muscle until Sept.  

Don't miss this one guys if you are serious about growing Larger Racks , Genetics , Age , Protein !!!

We currently have 1000 acres located in Troup County. 

We introduced a high protein feeding program 3 years ago and are having enormous success from it. We put out between 25,000 - 35,000 pounds each year in feeders that are evenly spread out across the entire property. Starting last spring we have turned half of our food plot's into perennial clover and chicory plots with work starting next month to convert the other half. 

We had a pretty good season this year while harvesting 4 mature (4.5 and older) bucks ranging from 120 - 145. At season close we have between 8-10 very nice 3.5yr olds that should be exceptional deer this coming season. We also have several 6.5+ deer that made it through the year. We also started a club wide camera survey last year which does 2 very beneficial things. 1 it lets us as a club come up with a Kill and Do Not Kill list which we post at camp for all members to see and learn. 2 it helps us with the age structure of our herd and helping with what 3.5's have potential to be trophy's at 4.5. In saying that we do not harvest anything younger than 4.5. There is a fine for harvesting anything less than 4.5 that is not deemed to be a cull by the club. That being said we ask if you are interested please have confidence you can judge a mature deer on the hoof as we do the survey leading up to deer season and we all know that as the season progress's new deer will enter the property.

We have a very nice club site with room for campers, running water, direct tv, power, club cooking shed and club pavilion with wood burning stove and big screen tv.

We will be having a work weekend first of February to start spraying current clover plots to kill weeds and spraying annual plots to get ready for clover. We will have another work day first of March to plow and plant. This membership is first come so if you would like to see the property before that work day we have several members who live near the lease that would be more than glad to show it to you. This years dues are $1600 which includes all of the camp pleasures, feeding program, along with your right to hunt anything in season after Deer Season is over. We do not allow duck hunting or any other type of hunting during Deer Season , but once deer season is over we do have some flooded timber as well as 2 old beaver ponds, mostly woodies and we do kill a few green heads every now and then . After deer season enjoy the property and hunt anything that is in season . Rabbits , Yotes , etc...   

Again, we are a QDM Club , if you are looking for Brown and Down , this is not the club for you .   Each member gets 2 primary stands , we do not use Pin In System.  

There is much more to say about this club so if you are interested and have any questions or would like to see the property feel free to give me a call.

Thanks,

 Keith Cook 706-333-1123 , Bill Brazell  762-323-9644  Or  Tony Fowler 678-264-7102


----------



## mcseals (Jan 20, 2016)

Do you have private stand areas or pin in system ?


----------



## zachgrif (Jan 20, 2016)

I am interested in seeing the property. Private message sent, thanks.


----------



## All Pro Hunting Club (Jan 21, 2016)

We use a 2 area rule for stands. You claim 2 areas for deer season and can hunt them as you see fit. For all other seasons the property is open we just ask that you communicate with the other members.


----------



## benbishop6602 (Jan 21, 2016)

*2 primaries*

Are your 2 primaries a specific size ? What part of the county is your club located. Is the powerline on your club? Sounds like a nice set up .


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 23, 2016)

How many deer were taken between all 16 members, Doe's included ?


----------



## All Pro Hunting Club (Jan 25, 2016)

We killed 4 Mature Bucks and only 8 does, had many many chances to kill more does but we don't encourage the killing of does as our Buck to Doe ratio is in good shape . We will be doing another survey and if needed we will and can certainly take out more does .


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2016)

Could you pm me the location? I may be a neighbor.


----------



## All Pro Hunting Club (Jan 31, 2016)

We filled one of our openings yesterday 1/30 so we are now currently looking for 3 more good hunters. We also just finished bush hogging and spraying both the clover/chicory plots to kill any weeds and spraying the annual plots with herbicide so that we can start to convert them to clover and chicory as well.


----------



## MOSSYOAK1025 (Feb 1, 2016)

would like more information on the membership please contact me at dusti_nogle@hotmail.com or 334-332-1719


----------



## Beenslayin (Feb 3, 2016)

*I am very interested.*

I have been hunting for 40 years and am all about managing to produce trophies. I have killed  some nice bucks uping the antie each time that the next one will be bigger. I managed 150 acres by myself for 12 years but the land owner's son in law wants to hunt it so I am gracefully moving on. If you have an opening please call me, 6783571996 ask for Sam. I can meet with you soon.


----------



## Tider79 (Feb 20, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## All Pro Hunting Club (Mar 5, 2016)

*One More Member Needed , Better Hurry !!*

We still have 1 maybe 2 openings as of April 20th . For the RIGHT people .


----------



## Tider79 (Apr 10, 2016)

You guys killed some nice deer last year. PM sent.


----------



## Chuck1987 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you still have any openings left


----------



## Dean (Jun 1, 2016)

*Membership*

if you have an opening please send PM, thanks in advance.


----------

